# Speed!



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

I did this a about two weeks ago to prove a point. I did so…anyway I was wondering how much faster would a road bike be. My bike is a Motobecane fantom elite. Weights around 27lbs. Still with mountain bike tires on it. Every time in order to get to my trail I need to hit some back roads first. These are long flowing and best of all, not highly traveled ones. Well there is a kind of a downhill section just before I hit my path. When I get to it, I start to pedal like a maniac flipping through the gears as my big attempt to see how fast I can get Fantom to go. I crouch down and tuck in like in trying to set a world record or something. I look down at my computer 18… 22…25…28…34….36….38.99

All the while thinking to myself, “I can fly baby!” I would like see 40 mph maybe but I guess I need to change my tires first.










How much faster would a road bike be?

Fred. :thumbsup:


----------

